# 20 ounce styrofoam cup transplant



## Trueshoe (Jun 11, 2009)

How big can you grow a weed plant outdoor in a 20 ounce styrofoam cup?... I have a few that I was going to transplant once they were bigger.  I just wanted to know how big I should let them get before I transplant.  The bigger/healthier the more shock resistant right?...

Also should I just break the bottom off?  Or should I break the sides away too?... I was planning squeezing the cup to make the soil a bit denser then breaking the bottoms off burying the cup and then breaking off the sides?.. Is breaking the sides off too much? 

Also is it dangerous to let plant roots see day light?... I am almost positive i read that somewhere awhile back but can't remember for sure.

Not too sure on transplanting first year trying it.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2009)

Once they start getting about 3" they will start getting rootbound.

I let mine dry out good then just tap the opening against my palm and the plant and soil comes out in one piece.

And you are correct your roots should never see daylight, if they do, it stunts their growth.


----------



## Trueshoe (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine are about 5" tall and 5" wide.  I should probably transplant then huh?... I've seen good and steady growth out of it over the past couple of weeks.  Are they real bushy because the roots can't grow any deeper?... They are about 3 weeks old...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 11, 2009)

If it was me and my plants, I would transplant.

Once they get root bound growth slows tremendously.


----------

